# Archaeopteryx could fly!



## BANDERSNATCH (Jan 26, 2012)

http://www.physorg.com/news/2012-01-winged-dinosaur-archaeopteryx-flight.html

150,000,000 years ago feathers were “identical to modern bird feathers down to the smallest detail”    Ryan Carney, Brown University

interesting find.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 26, 2012)

Mr. Evolution hasn't got a'hold of 'em yet.


----------



## Four (Jan 26, 2012)

Interesting read, thanks for posting. I enjoy reading about evolution and archaeology.

However, I have to ask, why was this posted in this forum? 

Maybe there needs to be a science forum?

edit: aslo a little misleading title, they're still not sure it could fly.

_"We can't say it's proof that Archaeopteryx was a flier. But what we can say is that in modern bird feathers, these melanosomes provide additional strength and resistance to abrasion from flight, which is why wing feathers and their tips are the most likely areas to be pigmented,"_


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Jan 26, 2012)

Just knew that there were some on this forum that likes to read articles like this...    

to me, this forum is probably the best place for discussion of an article like this, especially without a science forum


----------



## Four (Jan 26, 2012)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> Just knew that there were some on this forum that likes to read articles like this...
> 
> to me, this forum is probably the best place for discussion of an article like this, especially without a science forum



Ahhh ok, I wasn't entirely sure if there was an alternative motive behind posted, as stringmusic's odd comment seemed to imply this article somehow doesn't support evolution or some such.


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 26, 2012)

Four said:


> Ahhh ok, I wasn't entirely sure if there was an alternative motive behind posted, as stringmusic's odd comment seemed to imply this article somehow doesn't support evolution or some such.



It was just a


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Jan 26, 2012)

it doesn't support evolution at all.....as the only evidence the article discusses is feathers that are no different than feathers today.    No discussion of how feathers could have possibly 'came to be' by change-over-time, or any discussion of prototype feathers....    Readers are left wondering how that complex feather design....ooopppssiiieee.....I meant, structure, could have come about by chance.


----------



## Four (Jan 26, 2012)

BANDERSNATCH said:


> it doesn't support evolution at all.....as the only evidence the article discusses is feathers that are no different than feathers today.    No discussion of how feathers could have possibly 'came to be' by change-over-time, or any discussion of prototype feathers....    Readers are left wondering how that complex feather design....ooopppssiiieee.....I meant, structure, could have come about by chance.



awww, I guess it was to much to think you genuinely enjoyed cool stuff like this.

Sorry, absolutely noting in that article or the accompanying videos doesn't support evolution.

Did  you watch the videos? It talks about how feathers were useful in other ways before flight, or even gliding. It mentions that the structure / color of the feathers in the  Archaeopteryx helped it in many ways even though it likely couldn't fly. 

Much like a tail in a sea creature and a tail in a flying creature might have similar structure but different uses.


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Jan 26, 2012)

Four said:


> Did  you watch the videos? It talks about how feathers were useful in other ways before flight, or even gliding. It mentions that the structure / color of the feathers in the  Archaeopteryx helped it in many ways even though it likely couldn't fly.



The only evidence I read about in the article was that there was evidence that this bird could fly with feathers that were just like modern feathers.   I did hear them 'speculate' and say what feathers 'possibly' would have been used for before being used for flight.   The only evidence was the feather....the rest, as usual, was speculation.


----------



## bullethead (Jan 26, 2012)

Some good info about these early feathered friends.
http://www.dinosaur-world.com/feathered_dinosaurs/caudipteryx_zoui.htm
http://www.dinosaur-world.com/feathered_dinosaurs/protarchaeopteryx_ robusta.htm
http://www.dinosaur-world.com/feathered_dinosaurs/archaeopteryx_lithographica.htm


----------

